# Few Kipto Keeper Togs - Nov 5, 2016



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

On Nov 5, 2016, we went to the Western Shore, VA launch site to fish CBBT between the shore and the First Island. We wanted catch some flounder, puppy drum, possible bull red and many tautog. But the NE wind was stronger than the forecast. We waited and tried to launch once. It was very hard to launch from the Western Shore. And it seemed that the strong NE wind would continue afternoon. 
After a wipe-out, we repacked and went to the backup water, the Concrete Ships in the Eastern Shore, VA.
We launched from Kiptopeke State Park, VA. We fished hard. I caught about 10 togs, 2 at 16", 4 at 15" and small ones.
Dave caught a 17 incher.

To me, I think the fishing result was better than I expected based on the fishing reports last few years.

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Great job Joe, turning lemon into lemonade... Showing us couch potatoes how to get 'er done. I'd love to have about 10 of those puffers.


----------



## 757_Fisherman (May 29, 2015)

Nice report. I always see kayakers post on kiptopeke. Is that boat launch and the concrete ships just for kayaks or can motorized boats launch and fish that area?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

757_Fisherman said:


> Nice report. I always see kayakers post on kiptopeke. Is that boat launch and the concrete ships just for kayaks or can motorized boats launch and fish that area?


It looks that the ramp is for boat launch only. But I don't think so. I talked with a lady at the booth last Saturday. She said kayakers can launch from the boat ramp. But twice in the past, a park attendant (a young woman) asked us not launch kayaks from the ramp. But all others never mentioned that to us. There is a additional kayak landing right next to the boat ramp. Sometimes you need to lift kayak to step down from the walkway to the sand because of the erosion. But on the last Saturday, the sand was filled up to the walkway. I have been using the boat ramp. 

There is a path to the south of the park. the sandy path is long for kayakers to drag kayaks even with good kart with good wheels. It was too much for me to drag kayak on the soft sand to the beach due to my aching body.


joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great video again, Joe!


----------

